# Can provide tips and introduce a strain for dealing with anxiety mainly



## TrinniManLogic (May 1, 2015)

**Just a little back story so you know what your dealing with: PS yes Im light weight. I just want to learn get a better strain specific for me so I can enjoy it like everyone else.

I couple years back I smoked a strain supposedly called Master OG Kush and I probably went over board so I smoked a nug and after I was feeling fine sort of euphoric it seemed pretty bright then one sec I was walking and all of a sudden I was facing the other way and it felt like i completely forgot that I turned it was trippy. My heart was pounding so hard, and it was not the your focusing on your heart beat thats why no this was I put my hand on my chest popping out beat lol. I know your cant die for anxiety making your heart beat fast can you?? but I was so nervous my heart was not going to stop I panic cause of that.... Sucks man messed up what could have been a great buzz



So what Im asking here is starting tips whats the best strain to go for: For anxiety(Social) and that wants to feel great being able to do things and not couch locked. Is sour diesel good someone said its great for what I listed above?


Give me some tips before smoking to make sure this doesnt occur again...
Give me the expected price for your suggested strains etc
Also if you say sour diesel tell me how much that could possible run me...

Thanks everyone


----------



## moondance (May 1, 2015)

Engineers Dream Baby, Shit's my go to Daytime up med makes me feel so good, I get 4hrs a day up and around. But I have been at this for 30 years now, I dont smoke any bullshit! What I did was hang with my brothers over the years and tried and tasted every strain I could get to, they thought I was a fiend, but NEVER a mouch!! and found what worked and what didnt for me and my pains. Lots of friendly folks in here now but we got slammed so be patient everyone comes around!!!!


----------



## caherbgrower (May 20, 2015)

Any kind of herb can have that effect on a person. It all comes back to you. Some people get paranoid or anxious because they think they've done something wrong and thereby must hide that they are high. Start with small doses and remind yourself that God put this plant here for people to consume because we are made to react to that plant's effects specifically. Once you jump the hurdle of not being ashamed then you begin to enjoy the plant more and really experience it's full capabilities. 

Stoner mumblings. .. the herb is good!


----------



## ChrisDiesel (Jun 25, 2015)

Sour Diesel will usually cost you around 60 for an eighth depending on the quality and where you get it from. I would say yes it is effective for what you have shared only if you get the actual sour diesel and not some knock off. Also try Durban Poison nice relaxing high.


----------



## Doc GreenThumbs (Jun 26, 2015)

I also suffer from chronic anxiety, chronic depression and worse pain issues. Personally I prefer to use indica strains, kush's mostly. But you may have to try a few kinds and find that one strain that works for you personally. Good luck.


----------



## Doc GreenThumbs (Jun 26, 2015)

$60 for an 1/8th? ChrisDiesel that's a high price bro. I'm Canadian, an 1/8th here is between $20-$40 depending where your a member. Can be cheaper too. And it's med quality because I'm a med patient. I understand now why you can't shop around. Never be afraid to ask your bud tender, their the most helpful.


----------

